# Military Pilots Penlight made by Foster?



## Tone90 (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi could anyone tell me if this is a military pilots penlight. It is marked with the name Foster. I cannot find anything on the net about this company, or the age of the penlight. It is made of aluminum.


Thanks
A


----------



## Backpacker Light (Apr 25, 2016)

Very cool looking penlight!

I came across what looks like your Foster penlight at this auction site called WorthPoint. But too bad
this site gives you very little info unless you are signed in as a member.

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-pen-light-flashlights-lot-1692644626


----------



## Tone90 (May 20, 2016)

Thanks for the info.

T


----------

